# Head Diagram?



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm looking for a specific Diagram that shows the correct head shape and ear set for a German Shepherd. It compares correct and incorrect ear sets and head shape/muzzles. 

Anyone know where to find it?

It's driving me crazy. I'm trying to help someone out with information and I want to use this diagram but for the life of me I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/01_The_Head/The%20Head.html

http://www.gsdca.org/Noframes/standard/Illo7.htm

These are the only two I can find.


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

Not exactly what I was looking for, but the second one is closer to what I wanted. 

Both are very helpful though. Thank you.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

*FOCL!!* The picure of the poor head looks like the dog has been smacked between the ears with a sledgehammer!


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph*FOCL!!* The picure of the poor head looks like the dog has been smacked between the ears with a sledgehammer!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Here are a few links from the GSD Pedigree Database, that may help in your quest.

Cranio-facial axes 

Bearing of ears 

Field of vision 

Teeths


----------

